

Show HN: EmberJS Bootstrap - Require.js,Twitter Bootstrap and Handlebar - p0larboy
https://github.com/colintoh/ember-bootstrap

======
p0larboy
This is my first Ember contribution after playing with it for a few weeks.
Should get you up and running with a EmberJS app within minutes. Please feel
free to ping me if you have any suggestion for improvement for it

~~~
phaedryx
Couple of noob questions: 1\. Is the latest jQuery incompatible with Ember?
2\. Why is underscore included?

~~~
lucasjans
Why are there javascripts, besides require.js, being loaded in the HTML file?
Shouldn't require.js's config handle all of these?

------
iambot
At least put it in a gh-pages branch so we can see it without having to
download and view locally.

